# Getting Night Sights Installed



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I pulled the slide off my Para 1911 and shipped it bact to Para for factory night sights. I've only had it for just over a week but I had the bucks and I wanted a very small chip in the finish repaired anyway. $99.00 installed and shipped back to me. I hope it goes quick as I'm Jonesing already!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am a fan of 3 dot trid.

Dont sweat your finish. Your cary gun is a tool. Tools get worn from use.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Are they the Trijicons?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Old Padawan,
Well the pistol was brand new and I was sending it in anyway so why not get it fixed but I agree with you for the most part.

Fivehourfrenzy
I would think they would be Trijicons as that's what comes standard on their night sight equipped pistols. I put a set of Trijicons on my Ruger and they were a huge improvement over the stock three dot. The dots were drilled to deep in to the sight and they were less visible than the new Trijicons.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Trijicon makes some good stuff. The sights on my Nite Hawg say "08," so I would assume they were made in 2008, meaning they'll be glowing bright for a long time.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A lot of people poo poo the night sights but when I look back at the headboard and see those three green dots in the middle of the night it's very reassuring. People talk about muzzle flash negating them but I believe it's that all important first shot line up of sights that's most important. It matters a bit less once you are on target for follow up shots and you can't see your regular sights anyway. I think they are well worth the investment.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm with you. My new XD is coming in next week and when I get a little more cash squirreled away, night sights are going on there.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

gmaske said:


> A lot of people poo poo the night sights but when I look back at the headboard and see those three green dots in the middle of the night it's very reassuring. People talk about muzzle flash negating them but I believe it's that all important first shot line up of sights that's most important. It matters a bit less once you are on target for follow up shots and you can't see your regular sights anyway. I think they are well worth the investment.


+1 to anything that helps you shoot more accurately. The unwritten rule of gunfighting: cheat to win.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

submoa said:


> +1 to anything that helps you shoot more accurately. The unwritten rule of gunfighting: cheat to win.


When it comes down to ventilating or being ventilated I would prefer to be the ventilator. I'm past 55 so I just qualify as an "Old Man" and everybody knows we don't fight fair. If I see an edge, I'm there! :numbchuck:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The last legitimate fist fight I saw, this guy clinched the other and put a nice knee square to his temple and split his head (didn't bleed much though). Everyone was talking about how using a knee was cheating...now I think to myself, "If a knee was cheating, I wonder what'd they'd say about a .45."


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> "If a knee was cheating, I wonder what'd they'd say about a .45."


:smt082:anim_lol:

I love that scene in that one Indiana Jones flick were he is fighting off all these dudes and the BIG guy shows up with the big sword! Jones takes one look at him and pulls his gun and pops him....Smart Choice!
Go for the knees or other lower areas....the idea is to walk away with little or no damage. I haven't been in a fight since I beat my cousin up when I was 14. I plan to keep it that way if at all possible. :smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The last fight I was in was when I was about ten. It was with a neighbor from two doors down and we got in a fight about something stupid. I gave him a nasty hammer punch on the top of the head and he ran away crying. Since then, I've done some fight training in several martial arts, and thankfully haven't had to use any of it. I almost got into amateur MMA but I lost interest before my name ever hit a fight card. Pretty much anyone that knows me knows I could crush about any untrained and unarmed person, so they don't mess. That's not really saying a lot since very few people know how to deliver a basic punch, much less defend against elbows, clinches, submissions, and high kicks. I haven't had the knife training that submoa's had, but that's why I carry a gun and not a knife.

If anyone ever wants to step up with a knife or their buddies behind them, I'll let them get close enough to warrant deadly force, then draw. They then have two choices...back off, or get smoked. If they're already close enough and initiate an attack, they're getting smoked whether they like it or not.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*I miss my baby!*

I shipped out the slide Tuesday morning and here it is Saturday and I'm missing my Pistol. I sure hope this don't take forever. I got primers to pop and lead to sling. It's hard to part with a new pistol you've only had for a little over a week. :smt022


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah I'm having trouble with my brand new 870 at the gunsmith for a Meprolight bead. I took it in Wednesday and it's still not ready. Plus I've got some things here to put on it and they're just chilling on my desk, lol.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*I want my gun back!!!!*

Stuff is starting to stack up while I'm waiting for my slide to return. I ordered up a set of recoil springs in weights from 18 -26 pounds. The 19 pounder is a variable power and I'm betting that's the one I'll use. It's one pound heaver than stock. I got bored last night and was surfing grips. I ended up ordering the cheap black rubber Hogue grips with the palm swell. If I really like them I'll spring for a wood set with the palm swell. It could be another two weeks before I see the other half of my gun and it sucks waiting.
:smt022*I WANT MY GUN BACK!*:smt022


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally got my two halves back together. Wow what a long wait, BUT.... They did a total refinish on the slide which was cool! I was amazed again at how light it is unloaded. Very Cool Pistol! :smt068


----------

